# Windows 7 Training Kit For Developers



## Kreij (Sep 28, 2010)

Microsoft has made available a Windows 7 Training Kit for Developers.

It's chock full of code examples, presentations and more on how to utilize a lot of the new stuff in Windows 7 (from a developer's standpoint). Contains both managed, MFC and native code examples.

Download is 86.4 MB



> *Overview*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The Windows 7 Training Kit for Developers includes presentations, hands-on labs, and demos. This content is based on Windows 7 RTM and it is designed to help you learn how to build applications that are compatible with and shine on Windows 7 by utilizing key Windows 7 features such as:
> ...



*I installed this on XP Pro to see the code examples (which works fine). I assume some of the demos will not run on anything but 7.


----------

